# Prix à la vente d'un Classic + Laserwriter



## David Latapie (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Un client souhaite vendre son vieux Mac (il l'utilisait encore tous les jours il y un mois !)

Il s'agit d'un Mac Classic de 1989 (modèle M0420)

et d'une Laserwriter II d'octobre 89 (model M6000G)

Combien peut-il le vendre ?

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mars 2011)

Ca dépend ... Je dirais entre 50/70 euros ...


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2011)

Ca vaut le déplacement de celui qui vient le chercher&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (7 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Ca vaut le déplacement de celui qui le chercher


  ... ?


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2011)

Rectif :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2011)

David Latapie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un client souhaite vendre son vieux Mac (il l'utilisait encore tous les jours il y un mois !)
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de réponse à cette question : dans l'absolu, la valeur marchande, c'est zéro, mais s'il trouve un collectionneur intéressé, il peut en tirer peut-être 20 ou 30 &#8364; (mais certainement pas 50/70, à moins de vraiment tomber sur un pigeon genre iMacounet ).

De cette série de machines, les seuls qui aient "pris" un peu de valeur, ce sont les 128 et les 512 de 1984, et, dans une moindre mesure, les Mac+ mais pour les autres, à partir du SE, c'est du matériel complètement obsolète, mais dont le nombre d'exemplaires encore en circulation est trop important pour leur donner une quelconque valeur "de collection".


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Mars 2011)

Entièrement d'accord et même plus avec Pascal 
vu le nombre croissant de iMac génération 2000 qu'on m'as donné ces dernières années, 
j'investirai pas un seul cts d'euros dans un mac classic,
en plus à la déchetterie les casiers en sont pleins et en état de marche disquettes fournies 
pat JJ


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de réponse à cette question : dans l'absolu, la valeur marchande, c'est zéro, mais s'il trouve un collectionneur intéressé, il peut en tirer peut-être 20 ou 30  (mais certainement pas 50/70, à moins de vraiment tomber sur un pigeon genre iMacounet ).
> 
> De cette série de machines, les seuls qui aient "pris" un peu de valeur, ce sont les 128 et les 512 de 1984, et, dans une moindre mesure, les Mac+ mais pour les autres, à partir du SE, c'est du matériel complètement obsolète, mais dont le nombre d'exemplaires encore en circulation est trop important pour leur donner une quelconque valeur "de collection".


C'est un ordre de prix, mais je n'acheterais pas à ce prix là. Je peux avoir un Mac Classic pour 20 et complet avec clavier/souris


----------



## David Latapie (8 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un ordre de prix, mais je n'acheterais pas à ce prix là. Je peux avoir un Mac Classic pour 20 et complet avec clavier/souris



Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! Je vais en informer mon client !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un ordre de prix, mais je n'acheterais pas à ce prix là. Je peux avoir un Mac Classic pour 20 et complet avec clavier/souris



C'est cher ! Trop cher, là je parlais de 20/30  parce qu'il y a la LaserWriter avec, mais un Mac Classic tout seul : pas plus de 5 , et encore ! Pour 10 , j'ai eu (il y a bientôt deux ans) mon Duo 230, et ce, uniquement parce que pressé par le temps, je n'ai pas pu marchander, sinon, je pense que je l'aurais eu pour 4 ou 5  !


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Mars 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un ordre de prix, mais je n'acheterais pas à ce prix là. Je peux avoir un Mac Classic pour 20 et complet avec clavier/souris



Ben alors pourquoi donner cet ordre de prix si ce n'est pas celui qui te conviendrait. Je comprends mal. 
Un petit mac du style du Classic, en faisant preuve de patience ça se trouve sur le trottoir avec les encombrants.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mars 2011)

Ben la dechetterie de ma ville est desespérement vide de Macintosh ... J'en ai jamais trouvé aux encombrants.

bon normalement, je vais à une broc dimanche prochain, je verrais si je trouve du Macintosh, et à quel prix.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour Imacounet,
je comprend mieux sachant ton lieu de résidence le véritable éloignement du parc informatique mac même obsolète !
les déchèteries par chez moi (bourgade de 40.000 habitants) faut y monter la garde régulièrement pour y voir des mac,
 par contre l'été quand les "parisiengs" viennent mettre de l'ordre dans leurs résidences secondaires ou vider les maisons de "feu" leurs ascendants,
 on voit passer (enfin !) les mac classics et autres ordinausores,
bonne chasse 
Patrick JJ
PS: j'ai un emmaüs et un autre dépot vente associatif prés de chez moi,
rien au premier mais un perf 630 au second, je peux le négocier pour un habitué  (5 euros maxi !)
port en plus...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Mars 2011)

Après vérifications c'est un 600,
 pas vu le clavier...
Pjj


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

Performa 600, c'est un Mac II vx mais avec un 68030 à 16 Mhz au lieu de 32 et sans le co-pro arithmétique 68882 (sauf s'il a été mis en option), rien à voir avec un LC !


----------



## OrdinoMac (10 Mars 2011)

Performa 600, pas très courant ce modèle ? Si ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2011)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Performa 600, pas très courant ce modèle ? Si ?



C'est une version "low cost" du II vx, il n'est resté que 4 mois au catalogue d'Apple. D'après MacTracker, c'est le modèle de Mac qui a eu l'existence la plus courte jamais vue. Perso, je n'en ai jamais eu entre les mains.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Cela sert a quoi d'acheter une machine totalement obsolète ?
Quelle utilisation en ferez vous ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cela sert a quoi d'acheter une machine totalement obsolète ?
> Quelle utilisation en ferez vous ?


Le plaisir de posseder des vieilles babasses. 

Moi, pour les moins obsolètes (PowerMac 9600@G4 & PMG3 et G4) je me sers du 9600 pour écouter de la musique, et pour faire du dessin 3D avec une vieille tablette graphique Wacom (ADB) Et le G4 je m'en sers pour tester (RAM) et m'en sers pour internet, flash proscrit mais bon, je m'en sers pas souvent, car c'est une machine très bruyante, comme le 9600. 

Les PowerMac G3 sont en stand by comme le reste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cela sert a quoi d'acheter une machine totalement obsolète ?
> Quelle utilisation en ferez vous ?



Pourquoi devrait-ce "servir" ? Ça ne "sert" pas, c'est juste une pathologie assez courante, la collectionite, une addiction qui, lorsqu'elle est satisfaite, provoque des décharges massives d'endorphines dans le cerveau du malade ! :hosto:

Cela dit, s'il est vrai que j'ai toujours plaisir à faire tourner mon vieux Duo 230 (qui est sorti précisément l'année où j'ai découvert le Mac : 1992*), il n'en reste pas moins vrai qu'il m'a déjà servi à deux reprises à rendre service à des gens (dont un membre de MacGe) qui voulaient récupérer le contenu de vieux fichiers (Excel 1 une fois, MacWrite l'autre) qu'ils ne pouvaient ouvrir avec aucune application moderne, donc, à la réflexion, ben si, on peut joindre l'utile à l'agréable ! :love:

(*) Si on ne compte pas l'utilisation que j'ai fait un temps de Magic Sac, l'émulateur Mac qui tournait sur mon Atari ST entre 1987 et 1990


----------



## rhodmac (16 Mars 2011)

effectivement , à part
MAC
MAC 128 (logo)
MAC 512
MAC SE SE/30
MAC COLOR 1 et 2

le reste vaut casi rien, 5 à 15 euros


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Mars 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> effectivement , à part
> MAC
> MAC 128 (logo)
> MAC 512
> ...



Ok, je suis prêt à mettre le maxi. (15 euros) pour un G4 cube, un TAM, un iMac Tournesol, Powerbook 12", IIfx, ...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2011)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Ok, je suis prêt à mettre le maxi. (15 euros) pour un G4 cube, un TAM, un iMac Tournesol, Powerbook 12", IIfx, ...


J'aimerais bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2011)

rhodmac a dit:


> effectivement , à part
> MAC
> MAC 128 (logo)
> MAC 512
> ...



Un SE, un SE30, ou un Classic Color, I ou II, ça ne vaut pas tripette, seuls les 128 et les 512 peuvent déjà valoir quelque chose, et à la rigueur, un Mac+, mais plus récent, ça ne vaut rien !


----------



## Langellier (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi devrait-ce "servir" ? Ça ne "sert" pas, c'est juste une pathologie assez courante, la collectionite, une addiction qui, lorsqu'elle est satisfaite, provoque des décharges massives d'endorphines dans le cerveau du malade ! :hosto:


Bien vu ! cette neurologie de la collectionnite .
J'ai eu aussi l'occasion de dépanner des écrivains qui voulaient, 15 ans après, re-consulter et convertir leurs textes sous macWrite. Cela permet de faire semblant de rationaliser les comportements des addicts macophiles. 
Il y a pire, niveau inutilité : les tyrosémiophiles, placomusophiles, _oenolabelophiles, _copocléphiles....
Plus sérieusement, visiter un musée de vieux macs et connaître l'histoire de l'informatique peuvent servir à mieux comprendre le présent, comme disent les historiens. 
NB : 1) MacWrite : 200 Ko environ !! 2) Fragilité des documents numériques moins performants que le papier pour la conservation des documents anciens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Il y a pire, niveau inutilité : les tyrosémiophiles, placomusophiles, _oenolabelophiles, _copocléphiles....



Encore que la copocléphilie, si le gus est gardien de prison, par exemple, ça peut rendre service ! :rateau:


----------

